# Ripped, Rugged, and Dense



## M.J.H. (Aug 18, 2006)

I know this is my 500,000th journal here at IM. 

But anyway, I'm going to start a program thats called Ripped, Rugged, and Dense. Its basically a 5x5 style program but low-volume, high-intensity, and high-frequency. I'm going to copy and paste the program here:



> *Ripped, Rugged, and Dense 2.0*
> By Joel Marion
> 
> A year and a half ago I made my writers debut with a totally sweet article entitled "Ripped, Rugged, and Dense" touting the benefits of strength training while dieting. Over the course of the last 18 months, I have developed as an author and strength coach and thus my views and philosophies have evolved. While the program I outlined in the original article was effective, the updated routine I'm going to present you with today will leave the former in an obsolete state. See how awesome I am? I made myself obsolete. Anyway, before we get into the program, I want to review a couple of the benefits that can be attributed to the conducting of low rep training while hypocaloric.
> ...



The split that I'm going to use is actually exactly the same as the one that Baby Got Back uses, which is: 

1- Horizontal Push/Pull (chest and back)
2- Quad Dominant Legs (quads and biceps)
3- Vertical Push/Pull (shoulders and lats)
4- Hamstring Dominant Legs (hamstrings and triceps)


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 18, 2006)

So much is wrong in that article I can't even begin. But it's definitely original. Best of luck with it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2006)

yea, that program has a decent amount of horse shit in it.


----------

